# body fat percentages before abs show



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone have an idea at what bodyfat percentage you will be at different stages of developing a chisled stomach.

Eg at 20% i take it you would have no ab shaping on show

What would show at 15, 12, 10 etc

Trying to get an idea of where i am with my bodyfat, i dont have a set of calipers

ta


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Around 13-15 is when they'll start coming slightly.


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice one mate, thought it was around that. Did you find breaking from 13 to 10percent harder than from say 16 to 13, i take it the fats harder to shift because your body is obviously trying to keep hold of it?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I fond that mine started to show ever so slightly at 12%. Im at 9% now and ya can see my top 6 but id need to drop to 6 or 7% to see full abs.

Get to 10% and you will be fine mate. Also capilars are like £10 online including shipping. Buy a pair


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dont take this the wrong way, but I've never understood why people would need to know about their fat % ? (unless your a professional to plan the perfect diet/cardio ratio).

If your not seeing your abs.. you need to lose some fat right? so gradually you up the cardio.. and be strict with your diet.. and you will see them gradually comming through. It's not as if you will be doing anything different of you need to lose 20% or 5% .. its still the same method. Just get cracking and you'll get there.. and just use the mirror.. you dont need calipers


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok nice one, What cardio did you find most effective, Im fairly limited, both knees are fairly ruined so any impact training is a no go, iv been resorting to the crosstrainer recently. Il get there, i just wanted to know roughly where i am with things


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I got tired of waiting for mine so i got a permanent marker and drew some on, just a thought


----------



## cowpiedan (Apr 7, 2011)

rudd said:


> Ok nice one, What cardio did you find most effective, Im fairly limited, both knees are fairly ruined so any impact training is a no go, iv been resorting to the crosstrainer recently. Il get there, i just wanted to know roughly where i am with things


I've got knackered knees too and I've found either cycling or bodyweight circuits (squats, pullups, pressups etc) to be the best cardio for me. You can always try supersetting/giant setting too.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

rudd said:


> Nice one mate, thought it was around that. Did you find breaking from 13 to 10percent harder than from say 16 to 13, i take it the fats harder to shift because your body is obviously trying to keep hold of it?


Well, I ain't ever been lower than 15% mate haha, and at 15 I could see my upper abs and my serratus but I couldn't see my lower abs or my obliques or anything. I carry love handles rotten haha.

And normally when your trying to get from let's say 13-8% that'll be your hardest because I mean, just after 12% to me is cut and almost ripped, theres a sticky on here about it.

Like different stages which might help you. When you get to 3% your called sliced, 5-6% shredded, 7-10% ripped, 10-12% cut... I think that's it.

In all honesty, I wouldn't judge it by body fat percentage unless your like 1 day out from a show.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't my bf but I find that doing intervals followed by kb session is doing the job for me. also I've quit the bread which was the most difficult thing , I've also cut my overall carbs intake. I've been two weeks doing this and my top abs are starting to show and I can see a drop in bf on my torso.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah if you really want to get your abs out man, cut the carbs and do some interval training and heavy lifting... nothing more basic really.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am just starting to see my top 2 for the 1st time in yrs lol


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

the smaller your ab muscles the lower the bf before they show, vise versa.


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies lads


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I am about 24% in the morning after a ****. Is that any good for abs ?


----------

